Ask HN: Why do you really hate ads? - chirau
======
alex_hitchins
Number 1 reason for myself is the associated thousands of
scripts/calls/cookies that slow sites down to the point of being unusable.

Number 2 reason is how appropriate they are in the context of the media. I can
understand having ads to fund a site, but full page ads with miniature close
buttons on mobile and even worse, the App Store auto directs just destroy the
journey.

Number 3 reason is the crap I get shown. YouTube insists on showing me war
simulation games or trading apps. I care for neither. I also wonder how people
with PTSD cope with the casual 'war as recreation' ad's that can spring up
when watching something like a woodworking TY channel.

------
PaulHoule
Slow DSL. I pay a lot for 2mbps internet and frontier won't upgrade. I can
upgrade with ublock plus.

If adtech companies leaned on Washington to get better internet in the field,
I would support them. But they don't.

~~~
networth
how about paying for content: I am working on this:
[http://minutesworth.launchrock.com](http://minutesworth.launchrock.com),
currently have a chrome extension that keeps track of time you spent on a
website. currently in the works is pub payouts.

------
greenyoda
1\. Running someone's random JavaScript code exposes me to malware, even on
reputable sites (who have no control over the content of the ads they get from
their ad network).

2\. Tracking me across the internet violates my privacy (and feels creepy).

3\. Ads that play video or audio are excessively intrusive. If the ads take up
more of the user's attention than the web site, the web site isn't worth
visiting.

------
ddon
in most of the cases they are not relevant...

------
gedankespieler
They are an assault on my visual field. I'd just rather not see them. And I
don't like what they stand for. I'm aware that a lot of thought goes into
their design, though often it doesn't seem like it. I guess all they have to
be is eyecatching, which is what makes them particularly annoying.

Yes I know Nike exists already, thanks very much. I'll choose my alcohol when
it's in front of me, thanks very much. I'll search for products when I
actually need something, thanks very much. No, your attractive models will not
make me buy your products, thanks very much.

